# [ISPConfig 3] Web-Pfad ändern (z.B. aus web17 -> web12 machen)?



## Falcon37 (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,

2009 hat mich das Thema schon beschäftigt, wollte nun mal wissen ob es heute einfacher möglich ist diesen zu ändern?

Also z.B. aus _/var/www/clients/client0/web17/web_ soll _/var/www/clients/client0/web12/web _werden. Leider muss ich sonst wie in den letzten Jahren komplexe manuelle Pfadänderungen an unzähligen Datenbanken und Dateien vornehmen nach Umzügen vornehmen (_Search & Replace_ bringt in diesem speziellen Fall leider bei mir nichts) ... _

_Falls es nicht so einfach ist_, _weiß wer wie es auf "die harte Tour" halbwegs sauber geht? Konkret benötige eine alte WebID (2) und verwende jetzt 17.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2012)

Das lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres machen, da die ID an der auto increment Spalte von mysql hängt.

Warum musst Du den Pfad denn ändern? Er sollte keine Rolle spielen da Du in Deinen Scripten ja auch den Alias des Webs verwenden kannst und der bleibt gleich solange die Domain nicht geändert wird.


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Juli 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Das lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres machen, da die ID an der auto increment Spalte von mysql hängt.


Schade, gibt's da irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu wie man das manuell macht?


Zitat von Till:


> Warum musst Du den Pfad denn ändern? Er sollte keine Rolle spielen da Du in Deinen Scripten ja auch den Alias des Webs verwenden kannst und der bleibt gleich solange die Domain nicht geändert wird.


Weil diverse Scripte bzw. ein Großes leider u.a. aufgrund des Cachesystems davon absolut abhängig sind. Ziemlich speziell die ganze Sache, heute würde ich das anders programmieren - aber das lässt sich heute leider nicht mehr einfach so ändern und den Pfad ändern ist da einfach noch leichter.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2012)

> Schade, gibt's da irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu wie man das manuell macht?


Nein, nicht dass ich wüßte.


----------



## neurex (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, das mit der AI-Func ist so eine Sache... wenn keine Webs nach web1 kämen würden müsste man nur den entsprechenden Wert in der MySQL Datenbank ändern... hab das schonmal mithilfe von Till gemacht aber eben nur dann, weil sich keine Abhängigkeiten ergeben.

Ich weiß nicht wie groß dein Server ist aber rentiert sich eventuell ein neu aufsetzen von ISPC? Wäre die sauberste Lösung. Oder das Script anpassen was aber wegfällt deiner Ansicht nach aber noch die beste Lösung wäre...


----------



## nowayback (18. Juli 2012)

wie wäre es wenn web12 einfach nen symlink nach web17 wird? Keine Ahnung ob das wirklich funktioniert aber ohne groß nachzudenken wäre das eine möglichkeit ^^

Grüße


----------

